# Southampton Half Marathon (and that other race tomorrow)



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2015)

Good luck to everyone running in Southampton, London and anywhere else tomorrow!  If you see me, give me a cheer, especially if you see me going up Burgess Road - I'll need it!


----------



## Flower (Apr 25, 2015)

Wishing you good luck in your Half Marathon tomorrow Northerner, run well


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 25, 2015)

Good luck Alan, hope it goes well for you and most of all that you enjoy your day


----------



## AJLang (Apr 25, 2015)

Good luck Northerner


----------



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone! Looks like it might be a wet one after all that lovely sunshine all week!


----------



## ypauly (Apr 25, 2015)

Do you have a sponsorship form Alan? or is it just for fun?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2015)

ypauly said:


> Do you have a sponsorship form Alan? or is it just for fun?



Just for 'fun' this one Paul  I will be hassling people for sponsorship when I go for the 'big one' - the Yorkshire Marathon - in October!  Although, if anyone wants to sponsor me for this one on my current 'Books' page, that would be great!:

https://www.justgiving.com/NorthernPoet


----------



## ypauly (Apr 25, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Just for 'fun' this one Paul  I will be hassling people for sponsorship when I go for the 'big one' - the Yorkshire Marathon - in October!  Although, if anyone wants to sponsor me for this one on my current 'Books' page, that would be great!:
> 
> https://www.justgiving.com/NorthernPoet



All done, remind me about the big one closer to the time


----------



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2015)

ypauly said:


> All done, remind me about the big one closer to the time



Hehe! Thanks Paul, much appreciated!  I hope you're not trying to buy my vote!


----------



## Copepod (Apr 25, 2015)

Run well in Southampton on Sunday and in York in October, Northerner. Might see you in October, perhaps as volunteer for Yorkshire Marathon.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2015)

Copepod said:


> Run well in Southampton on Sunday and in York in October, Northerner. Might see you in October, perhaps as volunteer for Yorkshire Marathon.



Thanks Copepod  I'll keep my eyes peeled for small aquatic crustaceans (and their human friends!)


----------



## ypauly (Apr 25, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Hehe! Thanks Paul, much appreciated!  I hope you're not trying to buy my vote!



like we tories would evrr be dishonest LOL


----------



## Bloden (Apr 25, 2015)

Go Northener!


----------



## Redkite (Apr 25, 2015)

Good luck Alan!  Hope it stays dry for you.....


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 25, 2015)

Good luck Northerner


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 25, 2015)

All the best for your run tomor Northerner Hope it stays dry too


----------



## MacG3 (Apr 25, 2015)

I'll keep an eye out for you!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 25, 2015)

Good luck Northy & I hope it does not rain


----------



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2015)

MacG3 said:


> I'll keep an eye out for you!



White T-shirt, black leggings with a blue bit in the sides  

I'll probably be running around 10-11 min/mile, depending on slope, so you can estimate when I am likely to be passing you based on where you are cheering from! 

Thanks for your good wishes everyone


----------



## stephknits (Apr 25, 2015)

Best of luck tomorrow, Northerner!  Let us know how you get on


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 26, 2015)

Big day for you Northerner Hope conditions good and you're feeling full of energy and rearing to go


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2015)

Lindarose said:


> Big day for you Northerner Hope conditions good and you're feeling full of energy and rearing to go



Thanks Steph, Lindarose!  Conditions look good for running - dank and cool!  Not too sure about the energy at the moment!


----------



## MacG3 (Apr 26, 2015)

Wifey just got back and managed a respectable 2:45. I'm very proud of her. Hope you had a good 'un Northy.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2015)

MacG3 said:


> Wifey just got back and managed a respectable 2:45. I'm very proud of her. Hope you had a good 'un Northy.



Well done to the Wifey - that is a good time, considering how hilly the course was! 

All done! And I managed to break 2:30 as I had hoped - 2:26:34 official time 

Blood sugar control virtually perfect - started on 7.7 and finished on 5.1! I stopped for a gel and some water at 7.5 miles, which probably added a couple of minutes to my time, but better safe than sorry. Managed a sprint finish at the end! Great support all the way round. My legs were wrecked at about 11 miles and threatening cramps with every step, but very pleased with my efforts


----------



## Copepod (Apr 26, 2015)

Great result and good to hear you met your target, Northerner. Congratulations.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2015)

Copepod said:


> Great result and good to hear you met your target, Northerner. Congratulations.



Thanks Copepod  I was 264th in my category (V50), which sounds a bit better than 3843rd overall! I lost a kilogram in weight.


----------



## ypauly (Apr 26, 2015)

Well done Alan, if you catagory was diabetics you may have won


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2015)

ypauly said:


> Well done Alan, if you catagory was diabetics you may have won



Cheers Paul! I felt like a winner when I saw that 5.1 at the end!


----------



## Flower (Apr 26, 2015)

Brilliant result Northerner, run and diabetes wise, well done


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2015)

Flower said:


> Brilliant result Northerner, run and diabetes wise, well done



Thank you Flower  I made a wish for you on the way round, I think you can guess what I wished


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 26, 2015)

Very very well done Northerner!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 26, 2015)

Well done Alan


----------



## Redkite (Apr 26, 2015)

Well done Alan   Watch out for hypos tonight though!


----------



## Bessiemay (Apr 26, 2015)

Well done Northie.  Your result from the run and from your BS are wonderful and your efforts in training have paid off.


----------



## stephknits (Apr 26, 2015)

Many congratulations, Northerner


----------



## Flower (Apr 26, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Thank you Flower  I made a wish for you on the way round, I think you can guess what I wished



Thank you so much Northerner   oh heck, your kind wish has brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 26, 2015)

Well done Northerner, good work all round, that 5.1 is amazing, I'd be on the floor by now, flat out and bright red


----------



## Robin (Apr 26, 2015)

Well done indeed. I went for a two and a half hour WALK today, and am on my knees!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 26, 2015)

You have a right to be pleased with yourself, Well done


----------



## topcat123 (Apr 26, 2015)

sorry for replying a bit late but well done you  x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 27, 2015)

Great to hear your half went so well Alan! Roll on October eh?!


----------

